# Browning Micro Hunter.



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

Does anyone have any comments on the Browning Micro Hunter?
I am thinking of buying one in the 7MM-08 caliber and want to know if there are any good, bad, or indifferent opinions of it.
The reason for the Micro Hunter is that Browning does not make the regular A-Bolt in 7MM-08 in the left hand version but does in the Micro.
any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

same gun as regular abolt, just a little bit smaller. good gun I think.


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I am asking because I know nothing about the A-Bolt at all.
Do you own this rifle, and how does it shoot and compare to others?
I need opinons and information from anyone who owns a Browning A-Bolt, or even better, an A-Bolt Micro Hunter model.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

nope sory dont own an Abolt, dont plan on owning one either, for the money I would rather have a remington or tikka or even a ruger or winchester. but there is nothing wrong with the browning. I have shot them and they are nice shooting guns.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

By tomorrow at noon, there ought to be somebody onhere whocan tell you more about the A-Bolt. I know three people who own A-Bolts. I don't have first hand experience to give you info like what you want, but I can tell you these are some fine guns. They are very solid.


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I was going to just purchase another Savage 11FL in 7MM-08 until I saw the Browning Micro Hunter. It comes with the detachable magazine and walnut stock. They offer it in left hand which is what I need.
My .243 is a Savage 11FL and I enjoy that but would like the box magazine to be detachable. loading and unloading can be a real pain sometimes, especially going up and down the tree stand in the dark of dawn and sunset.
I know the Micro is shorter but only by 5/16" in the stock and weighs about 4 or 5 ounces less then the regular hunter in similiar calibers.
The only other drawback is that the Browning is a couple hundred dollars more then what I paid for the Savage.
I was hoping that after getting a call from Savage telling me they are responding to my letter to them requesting a left hand build for the 7MM-08 in the American Classic, I would be able to get the rifle until yesterday when I called them back asking about the date of the build. They tell me now that I will have to pay over $800 for this rifle and I am not going to drop that much on a rifle.


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

I know a guy that has the micro and he likes it. His wife shoots it most of the time but he likes to take it varmit hunting. his is a 243. I held it and it seemed alright but a little small for me.


----------

